# Should I get my nose pierced? (And a few other questions)



## KeepOnSingin (Dec 1, 2012)

I've been entertaining the idea of getting my nostril pierced, but I'm not sure about it. I would get a very small stud because I think they look super cute, and I've been told by many people it would look good. 
I have a couple questions though:

1) I know, I know -- it's subjective...but pain? I have my lobes, helix, rook, tragus, conch and navel pierced. Rook hurt the most, conch hurt the least. 

2) Healing time? 

3) What about getting sick and blowing your nose? 

4) Do you think I would suit one?

And here are some pics of my nose:









I'm leaning towards getting it done, and if I do, then I have another choice to make: Small silver ball, or gem? If I got a silver ball, it would match one of my ear piercings, and if  I got a gem, I could get it to match the balls I have in the rings in two of my other piercings.


----------



## divadoll (Dec 1, 2012)

1. For a brief fraction of a second, it is the worst pain I have ever felt. I have given birth naturally twice, without epidurals. It is really brief but it hurt a lot.after the piercing, I felt no pain nor discomfort, even if I accidentally touched it, unlike an ear piercing where it was a slight pinch but it hurt afterwards. 2. It never really fully heals over but you can't take out the piercing until after 2 full months. I have to repierce every time I change it. If you leave it without a stud overnight, it will have fully closed no matter how long you've had a piercing. 3. Get a good stud that twists into the piercing, it's called a screw, with a long tail. Its not a problem when you blow your nose, you want it to stay in when you wash your face every night. 4. It'll look cute on you. 5. I'm not found of silver balls, I prefer a diamond, I would get one that is about 3mm size, when they are too small, the gem doesn't show. They won't fit you with a silver stud when you just get pierced. Silver will tarnish, causing irritation and infection. You'll get gold or titanium. If they will fit you with silver, leave the store and go somewhere that knows what they are doing. If you want silver, it will be white gold or titanium which is of course, cheaper.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Dec 1, 2012)

If I get it done, I'm planning on getting a labret rather than a screw as they're more secure, and seem a lot more comfortable from what I've read. The shop I go to only uses titanium for initial piercings, so by silver, I don't mean the metal, I mean the color =)

Also, I think I want 2mm jewelry on top. 3mm is too big IMO.


----------



## divadoll (Dec 1, 2012)

I thought 3mm was too big until it was on. Then it was too late to change it. I wear a 4mm gold flower right now. Labret was not a choice when I got pierced. It may be something you'll have to get later because I dont see the piercer attaching the backing in your nostril. I have a 2mm but like the 3 best.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Dec 1, 2012)

I've looked at lots of pictures, and my best friend had her nose pierced with a 2mm gem, and I thought it was the perfect size (and still do)!

My piercer will do it with a labret by request. If you don't specifically say that's what you want, they do it with a screw, but I called and asked about labrets because people on a piercing site suggested it to me.


----------



## oOliveColored (Dec 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *divadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 2. It never really fully heals over but you can't take out the piercing until after 2 full months. I have to repierce every time I change it. If you leave it without a stud overnight, it will have fully closed no matter how long you've had a piercing.


 That's definitely not a problem for everyone. I take mine out for days at a time and have never had to get it re pierced


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 1, 2012)

My nose piercing never really fully healed and always got irritated and inflamed. But pretty much every piercing I've ever had did that, I'm thinking I'm just not meant to have them. But the pain wasn't too bad either, the poke was the worst part, which for me just kind of felt like getting hit in the face, after that the pain subsides pretty quickly, I imagine since you already have some piercings the pain shouldn't be a problem :] I think a dainty gold one would look great on you!


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Dec 2, 2012)

I heal really well when it comes to piercings. My conch, which is just 3 months old already feels healed.


----------



## Dalylah (Dec 2, 2012)

My history: Have nose, navel, ears, and tongue pierced.

1) _I know, I know -- it's subjective...but pain? I have my lobes, helix, rook, tragus, conch and navel pierced. Rook hurt the most, conch hurt the least._ 

My nose was by far the most painful to have done. It was actually extremely painful. Not for a long time, just a few minutes and once a week later when I accidentally tugged it out (yes the screw... owwww).

2) _Healing time? _

Mine took about a week to not be sensitive, a couple of weeks to look healed, 3 months for complete healing. Like Diva said, it does close extremely fast. So if you want one, plan on wearing it continuously. You don't have the option of taking it out for work.

3) _What about getting sick and blowing your nose?_ 

This isn't an issue for me. I originally had a screw one in but I really disliked it. I suspect this has more to do with the specific shape of each individual nose. I had one that wasn't very big and the screw part of it would always stab the inside of my nose no matter how I adjusted it. I figured I just didn't know what I was doing so I went back to my piercer and he couldn't make it fit me properly without cutting the screw part off. He recommend getting a "nose bone" which is a straight one with a little ball on the inside. Since changing to nose bones I have had no issues with discomfort, facial cleansing, sneezing, or colds. 

4) _Do you think I would suit one? _

Your nose looks fine to me. I always thought they were beautiful when women wore tiny diamonds in their noses. I have found that I can use small to medium decorations and get away with it. I do occasionally see women with rings that I think are beautiful but it just has to be what fits with the person, their style, clothing, etc. 

I do recommend Titanium. Also, keep it clean but don't go crazy since nose skin is more sensitive than other parts of your body. I "overcleaned" and mine got really dry and peely for a few days. Rinsing it with gentle salt water is the simplest. I actually just sprayed mine with saline and then gently wiped it. Keep your hands off of it as much as possible too. 

If you do decide to get it come back and let us know!


----------



## divadoll (Dec 2, 2012)

I wear a nose pin, the stem is thinner, 22k gold. It is super flexible and I can bend it to make it a comfy fit. The screw is also 2x longer than any other I've seen before. I would choose gold over titanium, it shines better.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Dec 2, 2012)

Gold isn't good for new piercings. Titanium is the best metal for them, just fyi =)


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Dec 2, 2012)

I did a mock-up:   





 
  ...and I absolutely adore it!! Definitely thinking I'm gonna get it done when I go home!!


----------



## Baberanza (Dec 2, 2012)

I've been entertaining the idea of getting my nostril pierced, but I'm not sure about it. I would get a very small stud because I think they look super cute, and I've been told by many people it would look good. 
I have a couple questions though:

1) I know, I know -- it's subjective...but pain? I have my lobes, helix, rook, tragus, conch and navel pierced. Rook hurt the most, conch hurt the least. 
2) Healing time? 
3) What about getting sick and blowing your nose? 
4) Do you think I would suit one?



I had my nose pierced and it's funny that I have to disagree with what some of the other people have said. I had it done when I was 16 at a professional tattoo/piercing parlor - it was expensive but very sterile, definitely worth the money.

1. The pain. Honestly, for just a second it felt like a pinch. To me, it honestly hurt much less than having my eyebrows waxed. I teared up as a reaction to the sudden breaking of my nose cartilage, lol but it was a natural reaction. It was a little sore for about a week afterwards.

2. Healing time - you have to leave the stud in for (3) months, thats what they instructed me. And that was with daily salt water washings to help fight infection and insure cleanliness, etc.

3. As far as getting sick and blowing your nose and whatnot.....I kept forgetting I had the stud in and when I get out of the shower, I wipe my face with my towel. I tore my stud out of my nose. THAT was excruciating. It hurt so badly I had to have my boyfriend push the ring back in, I just....couldn't do it to myself. Also, I found blowing out of that nostril to be quite difficult - all the boogies and what not kept getting snagged on the swirly stem part of the stud. It probably just takes some practice to find your groove with it.

4. I think it'd look cute in your nose!

*Just some other things to watch out for. Make sure you go to someone who knows what they're doing so they don't break any capillaries and leave a scar. (I have a scar but I think it was in part due to me tearing it out of my nose so many times in such a little time frame. My piercing also ended with an infection so I don't think that helped much either.) And follow all directions about cleaning that your piercing person gives you. And to reiterate what everyone else said, it closes fast! So make sure to keep the stud in so you don't have to deal with the closing!


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Dec 2, 2012)

Thanks.

As I said, if I get it done, I'll get it done w/a small labret stud, so it'll basically be impossible to accidentally take it/rip it out or have it fall out.

I have a shop I go to at home with very well trained, professional piercers. My favorite piercer left the shop, but the other piercers there are great as well.


----------



## MorgTrott (Dec 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've been entertaining the idea of getting my nostril pierced, but I'm not sure about it. I would get a very small stud because I think they look super cute, and I've been told by many people it would look good.
> I have a couple questions though:
> ...


 1) mine didn't hurt at all

2) since its cartilage it could take up to a year to heal all the way

3) I worried about this too, honestly since ive had mine done for 3 years now i rarely think about it and at first its awkward but you get a system down that works for you.

4) I think one would look good on you.

as for a the silver ball or gem; when i got mine done the place i went to would only use the silver ball but once mine healed i switched over to gems cause personally think they look better then the silver balls. I would also get it pierced with a corkscrew nose stud only because there really is no chance of it falling out. I also found that when I first got it done, mine would get caught on my pillowcase at night so I'd be careful when you move around at night just so you don't get it caught.


----------



## Mss T (Dec 12, 2012)

I think a peircing would be cute. Not sure about your pain level, but I got mine done many moons ago and it didn't hurt. It takes about a year to heal just make sure you clean it properly and keep makeup away from the area. Its going to be sore for a while, so be prepared. Blowing your nose is very tricky because any amount of pressure in that area will hurt. Hopefully you won't get a cold. I know I was very thankful for that. A gem or ball/ stud would be best especially if you work in a suite and tie profession. People usually don't notice. Its all up to you now. Mine was a spare of the moment thing and im so happy I did it and still have it.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Dec 12, 2012)

I'm not getting it done. My mom really doesn't want me to...so I'm getting a tattoo instead!


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 12, 2012)

My opinion on if you should get it done or not. I think you should. If this makes YOU happy then go for it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I've never had my nose done however as a teen I had a ton of ear piercings which I loved. I still have four of the piercings open despite not wearing earrings any longer. Pain is subjective so when I had my ears done it was a sharp pain which subsided to a dull ache and in a couple of days the sensitivity was gone. My guess is a nose piercing is similar - sharp pain that lasts a few minutes that dulls to an ache and your nose will be sensitive to touch for a few days. Go for it!


----------



## Dalylah (Dec 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm not getting it done. My mom really doesn't want me to...so I'm getting a tattoo instead!


As someone who has 3 tattoos make sure you really want it. Piercings can close but tattoos are forever. I know you can get them removed but it is super expensive and generally leaves a huge scar. My best advice with tattoos is pick what you want, wait 6 months and if you still want it then get it. This eliminates impulse decisions.


----------



## amberlamps (Dec 12, 2012)

I agree, Dalylah.

I'm currently getting my tattoo removed, 14 sessions so far, roughly 6 more to go. It hasn't shown signs of scarring yet though. Think really hard about whether you really want the tattoo, KeepOnSingin. I'd wait 2 years, personally.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Dec 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> As someone who has 3 tattoos make sure you really want it. Piercings can close but tattoos are forever. I know you can get them removed but it is super expensive and generally leaves a huge scar. My best advice with tattoos is pick what you want, wait 6 months and if you still want it then get it. This eliminates impulse decisions.





> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I agree, Dalylah.
> 
> I'm currently getting my tattoo removed, 14 sessions so far, roughly 6 more to go. It hasn't shown signs of scarring yet though. Think really hard about whether you really want the tattoo, KeepOnSingin. I'd wait 2 years, personally.


 I've wanted this tattoo for 2 1/2 years. I've had it planned out and everything. The only reason I don't have it yet is because my mom hates tattoos and I thought she'd be really upset if I got one. But she'd prefer me to get this tattoo than my nose pierced because it's going to be on my foot which is easily hidden unlike my nose.


----------



## Mss T (Dec 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I agree, Dalylah.
> 
> I'm currently getting my tattoo removed, 14 sessions so far, roughly 6 more to go. It hasn't shown signs of scarring yet though. Think really hard about whether you really want the tattoo, KeepOnSingin. I'd wait 2 years, personally.


 Wow. I wanted a tat but wasn't to excited about any character to have it permanently attached to my body. Plus its almost impossible for someone of color to have it removed. Maybe someone with lighter skin but definitely not my shade. Im glad you mentioned your experience Amberlamps. Its something to really think about.


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 12, 2012)

I say do what YOU want. If you're a legal adult then don't worry what your mother thinks because while her opinion is important it should make YOU happy not her.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Dec 12, 2012)

What my mom thinks matters A LOT. She pays for basically everything (college tuition, food, textbooks)...so I have to respect her likes and dislikes.


----------



## amberlamps (Dec 12, 2012)

Yeah, in that case you should wait until you're not dependent on her.


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 12, 2012)

I'm with Amber on that. As a mom of a now 18-year-old I'm happy she listens to me when I give her my opinion but to me it's HER body not mine and if she wants a tattoo or piercing it's up to her. I just won't pay for it. lol


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Dec 12, 2012)

My mom is paying for most of my tattoo. She said that if I got it instead of getting my nose pierced she would pay the difference (and that's about $100). That's how much she doesn't want me to get my nose pierced!


----------



## amberlamps (Dec 12, 2012)

You should still wait until you move out before doing it, otherwise, IMO, it's a bit disrespectful, even if she offered to pay for it. It's the lesser of two evils in her mind, I'm sure.

I didn't even get mine when I lived at home, but my mom was still upset when I got it. So upset that she offered to pay for me to get rid of it, and has paid for all of the sessions but one or two of them.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Dec 12, 2012)

There's no way I'm passing up the opportunity to only pay about 1/3 of the price for a tattoo that I've wanted for years!! Especially since I'm 22 and have totally respected her in terms of body mods forever. And I'm never again going to get the opportunity to get a tattoo for so cheap. It would be dumb not to get it!!


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 12, 2012)

I think if you want the tattoo and have wanted it for a long time now then go for it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Baberanza (Dec 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm with Amber on that. As a mom of a now 18-year-old I'm happy she listens to me when I give her my opinion but to me it's HER body not mine and if she wants a tattoo or piercing it's up to her. I just won't pay for it. lol


 I'm almost 19 now and my mom is very open-minded. I listen to her opinions and certainly respect them, she's my mother &amp; I live in her house, but my mom also treats me as an adult which has really helped me grow. When I got my nose pierced at 16, she signed everything for me to do it -- but I did pay for it. I'm sure had I asked her to do so, she would have but I just wanted it done.

On the flip side, I don't necessarily think being young is any good reason to deter KeepOnSignin from getting tatted. But I do agree with everyone -- make sure it's something you want. However, seeing as how you've wanted it for almost 3 years now I think it's safe to say it has some sort of significant value to you - you're 22 and so you can think of possible repercussions. I've wanted the same tat since I was 14 -- I wanted it at 14 (I don't have it) &amp; I still do want it, 4 years later. I just don't know where =P

And my final point (lol) is exactly what Zadidoll said earlier. DO WHAT MAKES YOU HAPPY. If you respect your mom's wishes enough to not get your nose pierced AND it's something you really want AND she'll pay for, I don't see why not.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Dec 12, 2012)

I'm getting the tat. My appointment is Friday afternoon.

And I've wanted the tat longer than I've wanted my nose pierced...and there are other piercings I want that wouldn't bother my mom...so it's all good.


----------



## amberlamps (Dec 12, 2012)

So... what is your tattoo going to be?


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Dec 12, 2012)

A quill (as in the feather writing instrument) that comes from my ankle to the outside of my foot with the words "Let it be" coming out of it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Baberanza (Dec 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> A quill (as in the feather writing instrument) that comes from my ankle to the outside of my foot with the words "Let it be" coming out of it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Any particular story behind it? 

Yay about your appt on Friday! You'll have to post a pic!


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Dec 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Baberanza* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Any particular story behind it?
> ...


 I've always loved the Beatles, especially Let it Be...and one of my life philosophies is that everything happens for a reason so I take the phrase "let it be" to heart because I honestly believe that even if a situation seems bad/grim/unwanted, things are actually as they should be.

The quill I think will just add a nice touch to make it a bit more unique and look really cool.

And of course I'll post a pic!


----------



## Baberanza (Dec 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Photo removed at posters request


 That's awesome. Be sure to take good care of it; I don't have any tats so I don't know the care rules, but I know there are a few for the first few weeks or whatever! Lol! I'm glad you got what you wanted, in the end! =)


----------



## Dalylah (Dec 15, 2012)

Congrats on your new pretty! Make sure to be careful with the scab and avoid shoes when possible.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Dec 15, 2012)

Thanks guys! I'm definitely being careful with it, although I had to wear shoes for most of today (I had work, and then I had to help my dad with getting our Christmas tree)...and now I'm wearing slippers because my feet were FREEZING and I'm up and around the house, not wrapped up in bed under my blankets, but as soon as my feet warm up I'll take them off...it's just that I just got back home from being outside for nearly an hour, so my feet got really cold. The artist also guarantees his work for 1 year, so if I do get any fading/blurring or whatnot, I can get it touched up for free.


----------



## Baberanza (Dec 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks guys! I'm definitely being careful with it, although I had to wear shoes for most of today (I had work, and then I had to help my dad with getting our Christmas tree)...and now I'm wearing slippers because my feet were FREEZING and I'm up and around the house, not wrapped up in bed under my blankets, but as soon as my feet warm up I'll take them off...it's just that I just got back home from being outside for nearly an hour, so my feet got really cold. The artist also guarantees his work for 1 year, so if I do get any fading/blurring or whatnot, I can get it touched up for free.


 That's awesome!

Yeah, it's pretttty cold in these parts, too!


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Dec 15, 2012)

Thanks! I'm super happy with it! I think it fits me perfectly!


----------

